# OJ verses Oranges



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I find it strange that I can eat all the oranges I like but can't drink the juice. Just wondering if I'm the only one?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It seems like I have more trouble with orange juice, too. And I like it







Maybe there is a more concentrated acid content with just the juice? Or the preservatives and other things that are added affect things too. OJ seems to upset my gut in general these days. But I had some really good, pure squeezed orange juice a couple of times that seemed fine


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

You know I have found that I can drink fresh squeezed orange juice but not orange juice from the store. Store bought OJ always gave me heartburn, even when I was a kid (ie: prior to me being middle aged and all my guts going to hell in a handbasket







) I think that when it sits around in the supermarket that somehow the citric acid becomes more concentrated. Fortunately for me, I live in the middle of a bunch of orange orchards so it is easier for me to get the mass quantities of oranges that you need for fresh squeezed.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I am fine if I cut and eat an orange but I cannot go near orange juice at all


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I have the same problem. As another poster said, even as a child I could not drink OJ which was much pushed on me!! I also felt sick to my stomach. I can eat oranges, grapefruit, etc. I can drink Cokes (which are very acidic) but OJ just seems to kill me.Christine


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

Very interesting thread.I have identified orange juice as one of my IBS triggering foods. A very nasty series of events is kicked off after drinking it, resulting in abdominal pain, C and then emergency D around 12 hours later.Here's what I think:The allergen (or reactive food, as Mike NoLomotil would say) is actually orange oil, found in the rind (or peel) of the orange. When commercial orange juice is made, they simply pile up a bunch of washed oranges in a large press and squeeze. Therefore the juice contains materials from the rind as well as from the fruit pulp.If you make OJ at home, however, you cut it in half and squeeze the pulp with a juicer, so your juice does not contain ingredients from the rind.That's my theory, anyway. It's been a long time since I've had any kind of commercial citrus juice, because I don't want to risk the side effects.Instead, I eat fresh grapefruit and/or tangerines quite regularly with no problem.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Very interesting thread. I'll have to do some experiments (when I have no plans for a few days, LOL).


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've heard that orange peel is used to help acid reflux. But maybe not?


suffering said:


> Very interesting thread. I'll have to do some experiments (when I have no plans for a few days, LOL).


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

madge said:


> I've heard that orange peel is used to help acid reflux. But maybe not?


That would be interesting to find out. I know that citrus fruits contain bioflavonoids. I have gone on (and on) about flavonoid supplements stopping my GERD. Look at this (from a 1996 study):The concentrations of flavonoids were measured in the peel of different orange (Citrus sinensis L.) varieties and compared to the distributions of flavonoids in the byproducts of orange processing. While the flavanone glycoside hesperidin was the main flavonoid in peel, precipitation of this compound during processing resulted in dramatic losses in hesperidin in filtered peel juice and filtered molasses. Yet, hesperidin occurred at very high levels in dimethyl sulfoxide extracts of unfiltered molasses (5718 ppm) and in the centrifuged insoluble solids of orange peel molasses (65 642 ppm). The polymethoxylated flavone aglycons were the only flavonoids in cold-pressed orange peel oil. These compounds also occurred in high concentrations in light-density oil solids and in commercial wax isolated from the cold-pressed peel oil. Thus, the different citrus peel byproducts are selectively enriched with high concentrations of different groups of flavonoid compounds.Mark


----------



## Jacquir (Jul 30, 2007)

I would love an orange, used to eat them by the bucket loads and grapefruit as a child...can't touch either now. The thought of either makes my stomach hurt...







Happy Squashing lol


----------

